# Enzo's springpole!!



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Finally had the chance to go out and get everything to make Enzo's springpole. Since I dont have any trees in my yard I had to use a 4x4 and a 2x4 and concrete it into the ground.

Thanks to Nate (GreenMachine) for coming over and helping me out!

Unfortunately I wasnt able to get any pics of Enzo in action because there is no action!!!

For some reason he doesnt like it yet. He played on it for a few minutes when I finished it and when he was tugging on the rope he let go and it snapped up and made a noise. Now he wont play with it anymore So I need to get a cow hide or something that will get him to play on it. I dont know if its because he is still young and sketchy about stuff or he doesnt like playing with a rope on it. He likes to play tug o war with ropes and will jump up and try to grab them out of my hand but he doesnt bother with them on the springpole

Enough of the chit chat though, heres some pictures of his springpole! Hopefully I can get some pictures with him on it soon!

















And heres a picture of the bum...


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ahahaha... "and heres a picture of the bum" lmao. nice spring pole. ya'll can come build us one next


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

wished i could have one. but there illegal where i live


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

what a cute bum!!!

nice job


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It looks great!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

looks great bro...I'm gonna make up also...I may use the same set up as u...What'd you use to put it into the ground cement?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Enzo is the man!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> ahahaha... "and heres a picture of the bum" lmao. nice spring pole. ya'll can come build us one next


Lol, I'm on my way. I'll start walking in the morning


erik said:


> wished i could have one. but there illegal where i live


Really? **** I'm not sure what the people around me think about it. Doesnt look too good from over the fence, lol


meganc66 said:


> what a cute bum!!!
> 
> nice job


Lol, thanks


american_pit13 said:


> It looks great!


Thank you!!


Czar said:


> looks great bro...I'm gonna make up also...I may use the same set up as u...What'd you use to put it into the ground cement?


Yea I used quickcrete(I believe thats what its called). Just pour it in the hole and add some water and mix it around.


jmejiaa said:


> Enzo is the man!


hahaha, thanks


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice set up! wish I could do that but I'd hurt myself. LOL!

You know..Riley wasnt a big fan of it at first either it took a few months but she got it and now she loves it! (started her at 6 months with it level with her and slowly lifted it as she got the idea of what she was suposed to do with it)


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Nice set up! wish I could do that but I'd hurt myself. LOL!
> 
> You know..Riley wasnt a big fan of it at first either it took a few months but she got it and now she loves it! (started her at 6 months with it level with her and slowly lifted it as she got the idea of what she was suposed to do with it)


Lol, thanks. I hit my finger a couple times with the hammer and dropped the wood on my toes

I have a feeling it might take him a couple of months. Im gonna lower it to where its right at his mouth then raise it lil by lil, like you did.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

hahaha. aint that a ***** with kids. u get them something nice and they still would rather a pot and spoon. :thumbsup: on the project tho.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Ouch! I would have done the same........maybe not got as nice of a result after. lol!
Oh, and that cow hide will def help I think.....hm, so Try that asap and let me know how that goes because Riley and I said RIP soccer ball. xD She pretty much killed it.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> hahaha. aint that a ***** with kids. u get them something nice and they still would rather a pot and spoon. :thumbsup: on the project tho.


He better end up liking it cause I dont feel like digging that up and busting up the concrete


RileyRoo said:


> Ouch! I would have done the same........maybe not got as nice of a result after. lol!
> Oh, and that cow hide will def help I think.....hm, so Try that asap and let me know how that goes because Riley and I said RIP soccer ball. xD She pretty much killed it.


I think Im gonna order some cow hides from Stillwater since I dont know how long its going to be until my friend can get me some, but I will let you know!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice get up nate! I want to build one, but I think I'm gonna hold off until I get some privacy fence up in the back yard. When that time comes I want to build an A frame swing set type deal like Sydney has.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Great job looks good! He will get use to it eventually...


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I made a flirt pole and my dogs like it but they think I am the back board! Any ideas on how to get them to stop that? Except maybe move around a lot more???


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao bluefam... you need to keep their attention at the END of the toy... How long is your pole? (ohhh that sounds bad)


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

...LOL... how long is my pole..LOL I might be the wrong person to ask tee heee... Maybe I need a different toy or something at the end of it. When I went to the Renaissance Fair in January, I got some pelts and boy they are ON IT!! I just wish I knew how to get that scent onto a stronger tougher bite piece..


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

how tall did you make the spring pole i just got some 4x4s and was wondering the shortest I could safely, for the dog, make it


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!



Loki said:


> how tall did you make the spring pole i just got some 4x4s and was wondering the shortest I could safely, for the dog, make it


Mine stands a lil over 6'. But I have the rope to where I can adjust the height of his toy


----------

